# Strong heartbeat?



## 15633 (Feb 14, 2007)

So on my last IBS attack, i noticed my heart was just beating really hard. Now, even when i'm alone, i can hear my heart beat loud.Don't know if its anxiety or stress... but it seems even when i'm just relaxing now, i notice it. I'm pretty healthy, i do lots of sports and eat right... was wondering if anyone else had this?


----------

